# Algae Scrubber



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Two months ago I started a 55 gal reef tank by buying a full setup on Craigslist (includes a 25 gal sump). I ran it without lights for a month or so and then bought two Maxspect Mazzaras pod setup second-hand. I ran the tank with just lights for another month, went through the diatom bloom stage, and then started introducing soft corals and LPS, in spite of having stubbonly high Phosphates (2 ppm). Nitrates are negligible. The corals are doing great, growing and looking good. I now also have a yellow tang and 3 trochus snails who do my dirty work. 

I am in the process of setting up a 33 gal refugium that gravity feeds into the display tank, as I realize the macros are going to be extinct thanks to my lovely yellow tang. I am contemplating converting part of the refugium into an upflow algae scrubber (UAS). I wonder if there are any local salties who have experience with algae scrubbers. I'm interested in advice on lights, flow, etc. Where do local people get good cheap LED grow lights?

Happy reefing,

Catalin


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a waterfall style running. When I decided to run a Algae scrubber, I looked at both UAS and waterfall and decided waterfall it's better for me because of my space issue. And in my opinion, waterfall should give me a better performance than UAS (just my opinion, please don't argue with me ).
With that being said, I don't think you need to worry about flow if it's a UAS. UAS is driven by an airstone and airpump. You don't need a powerful one either. Regarding lighting and if you set on LED, the latest suggestion from algae scrubber guru is red light (660nm) + blue light (445nm) in the ratio of 6:1. I got all my LED and driver from ebay. Search for satisled on ebay.


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks George, I had a look at Satisled. Did you buy the driver from them too? What about the heat sink?

I'm trying to set up an upflow style algae scrubber as I don't have enough room to set up a waterfall type in my sump. But I can set up an UAS in one chamber of my refugium.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I bought the driver from them too, along with some other misc items like connection wire and such. But I bought the heat sinks from somewhere else. Again on ebay, from this seller anna758595. Again LEDs and heatsinks are everywhere on Ebay. You don't have to buy from these sellers and the LEDs you are going to use for ATS don't need to be brand names either.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

You could give these a go.
Quad band 14W 225 Led Lamp Plant Grow Light Planel Led Glow Lighting Free shipping-in Grow Lights from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com

Not water proof butcould work good.


----------

